# refreeze salmon after a smoke



## mofo (Nov 9, 2011)

I have some salmon in my freezer that I vacuum packed last summer  immediately after catching on Lake Michigan. So it has been in the freezer for over a year. I would like to smoke it and then repack in smaller packs and freeze to be used later at my leisure in a spread for crackers, etc.Would I be able to do that? How long would I be able to keep them in the freezer if vacuum packed again?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

The issue with re-feeze is less about Safety, assuming proper handling, and more about Quality and texture...Home freezers are not cold enough to keep Ice Crystal small enough that they don't tear up the Fish making the meat Mushy...That being said 1 year for a first freeze is about the limit to maintain Quality...So time to smoke it...Since most recipes for Salmon dip uses Hot Smoked fully cooked Salmon...The re-freeze will not have much effect on the texture...So go ahead and do your thing...As far as storage after the smoke...You can get away with 3 months but you should use it up ASAP!...If you are curing and Cold Smoking the Salmon will be ok for Dip but you may find it somewhat soft for Slicing...Again use it ASAP...JJ


----------



## mofo (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Chef JJ - I think I read where you have a good recipe for either the brine or a spread for salmon. A search of the forums reveals nothing. Can you help me out?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2011)

MoFo...Bearcarver is MY goto Guy for Salmon...Check this out...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Let me look around for a Spread recipe or PM the Bear for his. What do you like, Simple, or a Variety of Flavors and Veggies?...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

I have never re-freezed smoked salmon if it was a dinner dish. I do however re-freeze lox.

IMHO it is just as good frozen & thawed as it was right out of the smoker & chilled.

I slice it before I freeze it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2011)

MoFo...I did this Recipe about 10 years ago, sorry took time to find, Smokey, Creamy with a surprise...Hope you like it!...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

We had 19 full Salmon fillets in the freezer for 13 months to 15 months.

Only two of them had a little freezer burn, and those two had faulty vacuum pack seals.

I always freeze my fresh caught Salmon for at least 30 days at below Zero degrees, to kill the parasites, because I don't cook it to 160˚.

I never made any Salmon dip or spread, but JJ's looks like a good one---either way.

I usually just pick at my snacking Salmon, along with some smoked cheese.

Bear


----------

